# I guess I can finally announce... :)



## bella1342 (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm having another baby!!! I'm so excited! I'm 3 months this week... i don't know how to do a ticker... lol... but I'm due May 29th. I had an emergency c-section with my son Connor (who's 19 months now) so I will be getting a scheduled c-section around the 22nd of May. I have been dying to tell everyone, but I wanted to wait until I got to a safer stage in my pregnancy. I could have probably even waited another month or so... but i'm too happy! I wanted all of you to know!


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 12, 2007)

congratulations! you must be super excited, that's awesome news!


----------



## AprilRayne (Nov 12, 2007)

Congratulations! My 2nd baby is 10 weeks and I already want another one! To make a ticker, just go to tickerfactory.com, create your ticker (it will show you how) and when your done, copy the link and then go in to edit your signature and paste it there!


----------



## Aprill (Nov 12, 2007)

aww congrats!!! but do me a favor, ask the doctor, for my own selfish purposes, to induce on the 23rd of May.....(my b-day)


----------



## bella1342 (Nov 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif aww congrats!!! but do me a favor, ask the doctor, for my own selfish purposes, to induce on the 23rd of May.....(my b-day) lol! i didn't like May 22nd, and I wanted the 23rd... we'll see!
thanks girls!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 12, 2007)

Congrats.


----------



## BeneBaby (Nov 12, 2007)

Congrats Sweets!!


----------



## nics1972 (Nov 12, 2007)

CONGRATUATIONS, sweetheart .

I am SO SO SO happy for you !!


----------



## dentaldee (Nov 12, 2007)

how exciting....congrats!!!


----------



## Jessica (Nov 12, 2007)

very exciting!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 12, 2007)

Awww. Congrats!!!!


----------



## KellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

That is wonderful news. Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MACmaniac (Nov 12, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## princessmich (Nov 12, 2007)

Congrats! There's no better gift than a baby=) Best Wishes!


----------



## Gleam84 (Nov 12, 2007)

That's awesome! Congrats to you and your hubby!


----------



## Anna (Nov 12, 2007)

yay!!! congrats!


----------



## bella1342 (Nov 12, 2007)

Thank you so much girls! It means a lot to me...


----------



## lynnda (Nov 12, 2007)

Congratulations!! I hope you have a wonderful pregnancy!


----------



## jessiej78 (Nov 12, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## sali (Nov 12, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## kisska3000 (Nov 12, 2007)

yay!!! Congratulations


----------



## blueangel1023 (Nov 12, 2007)

Awww...congrats Nicole! Is it going to be a boy or girl? Did you pick out baby names yet? We wanna know! hehe


----------



## hollyxann (Nov 12, 2007)

congrats!!!


----------



## Christie ann (Nov 12, 2007)

congratulations!


----------



## Manda (Nov 12, 2007)

Congrats, that is so exciting!!!


----------



## bella1342 (Nov 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *blueangel1023* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Awww...congrats Nicole! Is it going to be a boy or girl? Did you pick out baby names yet? We wanna know! hehe



Thanks! Well, usually you can find out around the 5th month... so I'll probably find out right before Christmas, or right after. Actually, I JUST ran to check my paper work, and I see the nurse scheduled me for January 9th. Now I'm a little disappointed I won't find out until after Christmas. Oh well..

I don't have another boy's name yet... when I was having Connor, I picked that name out right away. I really have to start thinking though. I liked Jayden, but a friend just had a boy and named her son that... so that one is out now.

Girls names I like are Mackenzie, (not sure how I'd want it spelled) Makenna, Annie or Anna, Kylie (I love this name b/c of Aquilah actually!) and Isabella. Her middle name will be Grace though definitely... Plus, I'm carefully looking at first names still... nothing has bee decided.

I have no idea... I'm too picky. lol!


----------



## Maysie (Nov 12, 2007)

Congratulations! My birthday is may 22nd, lol


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 12, 2007)

Aw congrats! 2007 is really a baby making year... woot! Haha.


----------



## MindySue (Nov 12, 2007)

Aww yay!! Congrats


----------



## Marisol (Nov 12, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Nox (Nov 12, 2007)

Congratulations! You're going to have a late-Spring baby! Good timing!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 12, 2007)

Ohhhh that's sooo KKKKEEEEWWWWLLLLL, the day b4 my b'day



!!!!!

Yr baby's gonna be so awesome! Tons of fun and surprises inside. Mummy says I was like 4 children rolled into one!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Nov 13, 2007)

thats so exciting... congrats!


----------



## bella1342 (Nov 13, 2007)

thanks so much!


----------



## ivette (Nov 13, 2007)

congrats


----------



## radalaa (Nov 13, 2007)

best of luck.....


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Nov 13, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Trisha. (Nov 14, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## -Liz- (Nov 14, 2007)

congrats and the best of luck!


----------



## brewgrl (Nov 14, 2007)

hahaha!! I knew I knew!!! is that as cheese as it gets or what???

oh- the thought of the scheduled cesarean is so appealing to me, to not have to go through the pain of having your uterus dilate and contract?!?

if i could get a tummy tuck at the same time, and have my HMO pay for it??? i know, i'm dreaming.

here are my thoughts- i am thinking GIRL. but if you had a boy, you would save so much. oh, girl- you are going to have your hands full with double those diapers! congrats congrats congrats... my husband is dying for another too!


----------



## bella1342 (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes, Jen knew... I was almost going to crack up without telling anyone, so I told her.
 





I dream of that tummy tuck at the same time too, so you're not alone.

Boys are the greatest, and I will be sooo happy with another boy... BUT part of me is really starting to want a girl. I found the most gorgeous dress at baby gap when I was there last week, and I seriously considered buying it in next year's size, if I were to have a girl. That would have seriously jinxed me though, so I put it back and walked away. Now I think I jinxed myself just for looking at it. It truly doesn't matter though, as long as they're healthy.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 14, 2007)

Congrats Nicole! I'm sorry I didn't see this thread sooner! (BTW, if you want a ticker, I can help you out, or you can view this thread: https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f82...ghlight=ticker)


----------



## Shelley (Nov 15, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## bella1342 (Nov 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Congrats Nicole! I'm sorry I didn't see this thread sooner! (BTW, if you want a ticker, I can help you out, or you can view this thread: https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f82...hlight=ticker) I made a ticker, thanks Aquilah!

Thanks Shelley!


----------



## michixboo (Nov 15, 2007)

_congratsssssssss_ !!


----------



## Leony (Nov 17, 2007)

Sorry I missed this, I just want to say congrats Bella! Keep us posted!


----------



## nalu_wahine (Nov 17, 2007)

congrats bunches


----------



## Annia (Nov 17, 2007)

Congratulations.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I made a ticker, thanks Aquilah!
Thanks Shelley!





You're more than welcome sweetie! Make sure you keep us updated every step of the way too!


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ugh, I hate late-night hunger pains and cravings. I don't want to eat... but I won't be able to sleep if i don't eat what I want. Unless I can coax myself into wanting something else. I'm not a big fan of eggs, but that's what I want now, a scrambled egg.


----------



## brewgrl (Dec 5, 2007)

you shouldnt have read that sandwich thread!!!


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 5, 2007)

mmm... my favorite is eggs benedict, and my bf does a great job making them. everything i read in the sandwich thread i craved, but lunch meat is bad...

i ate some dry cereal. blah!


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats, i want another baby. I just don't have anyone to have one with..lol


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 5, 2007)

Nicole,

I am so happy for you! I am sending healthy pregnancy vibes your way!


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## zeze (Dec 5, 2007)

congratulations!


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 6, 2007)

Well congratulations honey!!!


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 17, 2007)

Ugh... I'm sooo sick. Crappy cold, and really bad sore throat that is killing me. Can't take much of anything, that's the sucky part.

On a personal note, my bf's sister found out she was pregnant a little over a week ago. Yesterday she was having major pains and went to the ER... They thought it was something else (I forget what) so she went home. As soon as she got home she fainted. She got rushed back to the hospital... she miscarried. She had an ectopic pregnancy... one of her tubes ruptured. So sad. She had to have surgery to remove one of her ovaries, and the ruptured tube. I feel so bad for her.


----------



## kitsune89 (Dec 20, 2007)

Awww congrats!


----------



## ncwclark (Dec 20, 2007)

congratulations! what a great way to start the new year


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm so happy for you! Congrats!


----------



## Kiraboshi (Dec 28, 2007)

That's great news! Congradulations!!


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thank you!!!


----------



## andreawee (Dec 29, 2007)

Congrats!! Have a wonderful pregnancy and stay happy


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Dec 29, 2007)

Congradulations! im so happy for you!


----------



## KristinB (Dec 29, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## breathless (Dec 31, 2007)

awesome! i can't wait to be pregnant again! my son is 16 months right now. i want to wait until he's 2 1/2 though. i'll be married by then and be moving into my new house. i hope! aaaaa.


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks so much girls!

I had another appointment today... everyone was great. I'm losing weight rather than gaining though. Probably because I was sick and nervous for the last month. I'm feeling great now though.

We find out the sex of the baby on Wednesday. So excited about that. It doesn't matter though.

Breathless... I had the same plans as you, but I wound up pregnant with my second before all that happened. I can get married and be in a new house before the 3rd one, I guess. LOL!


----------



## alwaysbella (Jan 4, 2008)

*congratulations!*


----------



## speedy (Jan 4, 2008)

Congratulations! That's such exciting news.


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 10, 2008)

Found out the sex of the baby today...

We're Having A Girl!!!

Everything looks great with the baby, and I'm feeling so good!


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Found out the sex of the baby today...
We're Having A Girl!!!

Everything looks great with the baby, and I'm feeling so good!

oh, my goddddddddd! nicole, yayyyyyyyyyy!!! congrats!!!


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Jen! It just hit me I will have a shopping buddy someday... and someone to share my love of makeup with.

I know, I'm looking sooo far ahead.. but that's me.


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 10, 2008)

Congrats! I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## claudia_lemus77 (Feb 3, 2008)

awwwwwwww best wishes


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks! I'll be six months this week... it's going by fast this time. I already feel the braxton contractions.


----------



## Bexy (Feb 3, 2008)

I am so happy for you.


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks! I'll be six months this week... it's going by fast this time. I already feel the braxton contractions. wow, six months already! i hope you're doing better than before.


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks so much Bexy and Jennifer! I am actually doing fabulous and feeling so great! I finally gained 3 pounds... my first weight gain in this pregnancy.


----------



## mamatoboys (Feb 6, 2008)

Have a Blessed Pregnancy!!!


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *mamatoboys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Have a Blessed Pregnancy!!! Thank you so much! 
I just want to say I'm in double digit days left to go finally!

98 days left to go. Yay!






I'm feeling pretty good, but had major pains in my stomach last night that scared me so much.


----------



## AprilRayne (Feb 21, 2008)

Yay! I remember getting the double digits, it's such an exciting milestone! Congrats Nicole and hopefully the rest will fly by!!


----------



## hc123 (Feb 21, 2008)

congratulations.. here's ticker i used when i was pregnant with my second.. Baby Gaga: Stroller Reviews, Baby Tickers, Pregnancy Calendar


----------



## bella1342 (May 2, 2008)

I have 3 more weeks to go today... my c-section is scheduled for May 23rd! I'm so excited!

I still feel great. I can't get over how well I feel this pregnancy compared to last, some days I don't even feel pregnant... with the exception of feeling her kick me in the ribs, etc.



Hardly any weight gain this time around too.

Last week my mom had a small baby shower for me, and I got the cutest little baby girl clothes... it's going to be fun dressing a girl.

I guess that's my update... I'm getting a little nervous for the c-section itself. I know what to expect, but of course I'm afraid of something going wrong.


----------



## MissMissy (May 2, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## La_Mari (May 2, 2008)

Aww, and omg, that's my Anniversary!! Hope it goes good.


----------



## kdmakeuparts (May 2, 2008)

What a joy...congratulations!


----------



## bella1342 (May 9, 2008)

Okay... 2 weeks left. It's 3:45 am here, and I can't sleep at all... this baby girl is driving me crazy. I'm in a lot of pain... no contractions or anything. I don't know, I can't really explain the pain. It just hurts really bad! Yikes, I'm nervous.. now that I think of it... it's a tight pain, kinda like chest pains.. but in my stomach. I got pains like this when I was in labor.


----------



## KatJ (May 9, 2008)

OMG!!!! YOU'RE SO CLOSE! Labor pains, that's so exciting &amp; scary. Keep us up to date darling. Good luck, I'll be thinking about you.


----------



## Adrienne (May 9, 2008)

Very belated congratulations!!!


----------



## bella1342 (May 22, 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH MY NERVES!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just need to scream that right now. In about 30 hours I'll be on my way to the hospital to have my baby... unless she comes sooner.





Thanks to everyone for all of the congrats.. I appreciate it!

I also have to tell everyone, that I got the greatest package in the mail the other day. Jen (brewgrl) sent me the CUTEST baby girl clothes. I'll be posting pictures in the haul forum hopefully tomorrow. Thanks again Jen, I LOVE them!


----------



## Ashley (May 22, 2008)

Omg, I had no idea you were due so soon! You're ticker says 7 days! Best of luck and congrats again!


----------



## KatJ (May 22, 2008)

Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## brewgrl (May 22, 2008)

OMG!!! you are going to be mommy to a baby girl!!!

I want to be one too! i really hope you like the clothes! I got them in 6 months because I kow you probably have ENOUGH newborn clothes that she probably wont wear half (always happens with girls)...


----------



## ivette (May 22, 2008)

thats wonderful news

congrats


----------

